# Ricky Rubio vs. Matias Nocedal



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

What do you guys think of these two teenage prospects? They both seem to have to have a lot of hype for guys who are under 17 years old. How do they compare to each other?

Matias Nocedal
http://nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/matiasnocedal.html

Ricky Rubio
http://nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/rickyrubio.html


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

22ryno said:


> What do you guys think of these two teenage prospects? They both seem to have to have a lot of hype for guys who are under 17 years old. How do they compare to each other?
> 
> Matias Nocedal
> http://nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/matiasnocedal.html
> ...



I'm better than both of them, but out of those 2 it's to early to tell, one of them could stop developing or get injured, lets wait 2 years for this question.

Edit: looking at Ricky Rubio's youtube video, I can't say I'm impress, it seems like he can't go left to save his life.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> I'm better than both of them



hahahahahahaha your posts lost all credability with that quote. I don't care what you say your not better than both of them. Your not even close to their level, because if you were maybe you would be mentioned on an nba draft site as a potential NBA project. So please give it a rest.


----------

